# Microfono electrect ruido ambiente



## fredd2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola, arme un pre para microfono electrec con un tl071 con una ganancia de 100 pero tengo un pequeño inconveniente, el microfono capta TODO hasta si vuela una mosca a 10 metros! lo estoy alimentando con 12v con una resistencia de 10k, probe bajar la ganancia del 071 pero sigue igual, hay alguna manera de silenciar un poco al electrect? o es asi no mas como funcionan.
Aclaro que tambien probe meterlo dentro de un cañito, caño, ponerle reflector pero es como si escuchara mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, pues la ganancia sigue siendo excesiva.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 19, 2013)

gracias por responder, la baje a 10 y aun sigo escuchando los ruidos de fondo muy fuertes, vere de colocarle un resistor variable a ver si baja un poco mas el ruido, pero "segun yo" me parece que deben de ser asi los mic electret.Saludos!


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

No se para que pretendes usar este micrófono, pero si colocas un capacitor de 1nF en paralelo con la resistencia de alimentación, este limitará la ganancia de las frecuencias altas y se eliminará un poco de ese ruido ambiente que quieres eliminar. Cuanto más grande sea el capacitor, menor será la frecuencia de corte y escucharas todo como "más grave".

Si no es lo que deseas, se me ocurre que lo "tapes" con algún tipo de goma espuma como tienen los micrófonos que usan los presentadores.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola, es pre para un equipo de radio, voy a probar lo del capacitor a ver que resultados da, ya probe taparlo con goma espuma, hacerlo direccional y algunas cosas mas y la unica manera de callar esos ruidos es tapandolo con el dedo jajaja.Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

Poné el circuito así vemos de ponerle un control de ganancia


----------



## elgriego (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola fredd2,Y es necesario colocarle un pre al mic electret?No te alcanza con la señal que entrega,para quer lo vas a utilizar?.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 21, 2013)

Buenos días fredd2

Puedes utilizar dos Micrófonos, uno lo colocas de forma que solo reciba el ruido ambiente, el otro recibirá tu voz y el ruido ambiente.
Ahora solo queda realizar un circuito con Operacionales, este circuito cancelará el ruido ambiente quedando únicamente la voz (Ruido + Voz) - Ruido = Voz.

Este sistema es muy empleado en los estudios de Radio/Tv.

Sal U2


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola, DOSMETROS el circuito es mas o menos este, salvo por la salida y el capacitor de entrada que use uno de 10nf.
elgriego, no no es impresindible que sea electrect, lo uso por cuestiones de que los tengo no mas, con un dinamico me vendria mejor pero no tengo ninguno a mano como para probar.
La idea es usarlo como pre de ahi aun ecualizador y de ahi si es presiso otra etapa para entrar a una 6v6 , 6l6 o 6dq6 como modulador (segun el estado de las valvulas que tengo).
miguelus, ya lo habia lechusiado eso por aqui mismo, crimson puso un circuito tal cual lo que decis vos, pero creo que se escapa un poco a mis conocimientos y un poco complejo para lo que es un tx de aficionado o hobbista.
El circuito como dije es mas menos este, pero con un electretc de microfono y una sola salida, probe achicar la R2 jugando con un preset y una resistencia de 10k serie y naranja, y si le bajo el volumen baja tambien el volumen del ruido, pero esta ahi a menor volumen.Saludos y gracias por responder!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2013)

Cambiá la resistencia de 100 K por un preset , o potenciómetro


----------



## agustinzzz (Mar 21, 2013)

*fredd2*, ¿no probaste con el *capacitor de 1nF en paralelo con R2*?


----------

